# B/mann 2-6-0 & 2-4-2 Ind. convert to 32mm?



## JohnSmith4_^ (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello;
I'm new here & may have missed a post where this has been discussed. If so, please just point me to it I have one of each of the B/mann loco's listed above. I am aware that they have a reliability problem history. So far they are running very well. 

They appear to be very near to 1/32nd scale. I run 1:29 & am contemplating running 1:32 as narrow gauge on "O" gauge track.
Has anyone attempted to change the gauge on these to the skinny track size of 32 mm? I've started out by kit smashing a few bits of rolling stock to 32 mm. To my old achy eyes they don't look too bad as narrow gauge just judging by size comparison. Side two of the coin says these locos just look too small to run with 1/29th. I don,t have an industrial area. My railroad is loosely based on a lowly, mythical branch line in the Sawtooth Mountains of Idaho that connects to the U.P. near Boise , Idaho.

At this time I haven't even tried to see if it is possible to squeeze those wheels together. A quick glance says "uh-uh". But as we all know in model railroad kit bashing ....miracles are a daily non-event. Any info - good or bad, is most welcome. Thank you in advance


"Sawtooth Rails-The Mountain Goat Road"


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're looking for rolling stock, look at Bachmann's so-called "1:20" short cars in their "Big Hauler" line. They're not really 1:20.3 at all, just called that for some unbeknownst reason. They're very generic models, not scale models of any one prototype. They have a box car, reefer, gon, and flat car. When measured in 1:29/1:32, they scale out fairly well compared to typical narrow gauge rolling stock sizes. You'd have to narrow the gauge of the trucks, but that's about it. I've seen some done, and the effect is very convincing. 

Now, back to the locos. You make no mention of which version of the 2-6-0 and 2-4-2 you have. Both locos have just been re-introduced with metal gears, etc. I haven't a clue how easy it would be to narrow(er) gauge those. Depends on the mechanics of the gear train and frame, and how they built the axles. Years and years ago, I took a 2-4-2 down to 32mm. Wasn't easy, and had to do some reinforcing here and there, but it was marginally functional. I've never had a 2-6-0 open to tell, but I'd expect it to be similar to the 2-4-2 in terms of difficulty. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
as Kevin said, we need to know which versions of the Bachmann engines you are talking about..
they make two different 2-6-0's..they are very different.

I have attemted to do something similar to what you suggest..
running "standard gauge" 1/29 scale locomotives alongside narrow gauge trains..
I however I am using "S scale" track to represent 2-foot gauge..
havent built any track outdoors yet, but I plan to someday..
I have built a locomotive, boxcar, and a small depot however, all in 1/29 scale, and based on 2-foot prototypes..
this is essentially what you are suggesting, except you would use O-scale track to represent 3-foot gauge..
(32mm "O scale" tracks works out to 40-inch gauge in 1/32 scale, and nearly perfect 3-foot gauge in 1/29!)

One thing Im not sure if you have considered though..
you would want to model *narrow gauge* locomotives in 1/29 scale!
Which if built to scale, should be quite a bit smaller than the models you plan to convert! 
because they are 1/22.5-ish or 1/20.3 scale to begin with..
you want to start with the tiniest models possible to pull this off..
something like the "Spectrum mogul", this one:








simply wont work..regauging the drivers to 32mm and calling it a "3 foot gauge locomotive in 1/29 scale" simply wont fly..
it would be far too gigantic!
however I suspect you are talking about the "mining mogul"..which is much smaller:









that can work! (would probably want much smaller drivers though)
but the overall idea is quite doable! just need to pick good starting material..

Here is my 29n2 scale idea:

Scots 29n2 scale project. 

havent done anything new with it in awhile, but I still plan to!
Scot 





http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/29n2/


----------



## JohnSmith4_^ (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Scot; 
Thanks for the quick response. These 2 loco's are the smaller Industrial size. They measure about 3 1/2" wide. About 10" 5" in 3/8 scale. 
The 1:20.3 would be a monster to try to cut down. Your concept of using S gauge track looks awesome. Not to mention what a great presentation you did.Give yourself 5 stars. 
In my sniffing around on this subject, I have decided to go with what I hope will look like 3' narrow gauge. (More common in the west) The 1 1/4 gauge against the 1 3/4 gauge looks more like the typical 3' scale. Actually it is around 3' 5". Using my genuine, officially approved outdoor railroad 10 foot rule...... I'm going to call that ...close enough. Just don't cheat & get closer than 10 feet. My next step is to flip this thing over & open it up. The scary part is that I may learn something. I don't think I have the skills any more to kit bash & build rolling stock for the 2 footers. You have way more courage (and skill) than I do. 
Most of all, thank you for the feedback. Please keep it coming. Every little bit helps.


----------



## JohnSmith4_^ (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello K;
I'm so new here I already screwed up & entt you a message instead of a reply. My apologies.

Both of the loco's are the smaller Industrial size. The tender measures out to 3 1/2 inches....10' 5" in 3/8 scale. The 1 1/4" rail gauge against the 1 3/4" gauge works out to 3' 5" narrow gauge. Close enough for my old eyes if I stay back 10". I cut down some MDC trucks & they are really easy ( but not too detailed) Just remove 2 screws, cut 1/4" off each end & re-assemble. They are a much have a wheelbase of 5' 9". The Lionel trucks also look very promising to chop down. The have a wheelbase of 4' 9" It looks like they would just be a cut & paste job.

I need to get off the dime & open these loco's up. Should have done that in the first place.Mostly, I'm posting here right now to get some feedback from you guys that know what you are doing. 
Believe me ...All feedbackis certainly welcome. Thank you for the quick response.
John Sith

Sawtooth Rails---The Mountain Goat road


----------

